# Grouse Hunting the WMA's



## Versatile Hunter (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck hunting grouse in the WMA's in N. GA? I scouted around Blue Ridge WMA & Chestatee WMA a couple of weeks ago but all the forest there seemed to be very mature and from what I've read you need timber that has been harvested 10 - 20 years ago. Does anyone know of a WMA that has been harvested in this range?
I've never been grouse hunting before but I would love to give it a try.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Swallow Creek WMA*

I went there on Sunday and tried to hunt edges of openings and logging roads with 0 flushes.  Not much advice I can offer since it was my first time but I will say it was a very pleasant hike in the mountains with perfect weather.  Didn't find any areas recently cut.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=99 

There was this article in GON in 2005 but those areas are now 4 years older so who knows if they still hold birds.


----------



## birddog52 (Oct 26, 2009)

Grouse are going the way of the passenger pigeon in North Georgia and the South east as a whole because of no active Timber cutting. The Tree Huggers have won out you will also see other game species decline as well do to no diversity in the Forest Drive 1200 hundered miles North if you want to Grouse hunt and kill a few


----------



## Resica (Oct 26, 2009)

birddog52 said:


> Grouse are going the way of the passenger pigeon in North Georgia and the South east as a whole because of no active Timber cutting. The Tree Huggers have won out you will also see other game species decline as well do to no diversity in the Forest Drive 1200 hundered miles North if you want to Grouse hunt and kill a few



You don't have to drive that far.


----------



## george hancox (Oct 27, 2009)

are you going this weekend resica,and do live in centrel pa or west.My familly are all near mercer vinango in the west.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have flushed a couple trout fishing this year...waiting for the leave to fall.....has anyone been to warwomen I hear its pretty ruff but have heard there are some up there.


----------



## Resica (Oct 27, 2009)

george hancox said:


> are you going this weekend resica,and do live in centrel pa or west.My familly are all near mercer vinango in the west.


Fall turkey opens this Saturday, I think I'm going turkey hunting, although I may go after some grouse too!
I actually live in S.E. Pa.,about 45 minutes west of Philadelphia but our cabin is in Centre County, up in north central Pa.


----------



## george hancox (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been to center county once.I hope you well on the turkey hunt(I miss fall turey).I'm on my way to the deer lease today.Be careful.George


----------



## Resica (Oct 28, 2009)

george hancox said:


> I have been to center county once.I hope you well on the turkey hunt(I miss fall turey).I'm on my way to the deer lease today.Be careful.George



Thank you George. Good luck to you as well.


----------

